# 365 Days Ago I Made $1200



## DriverNotNamedCrash (Aug 25, 2014)

In LA. Even had one 11x that was $250 for like 15 minutes.

Tonight so far I've grossed about $40 total.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I think we need lower rates, these ones are too high. Also, more drivers needed haha


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

You should be happy. You're projected to make $17.50 364 days from now...according to my astute guesstimate calculations


----------



## OC-Lyft&Uber Driver (Jan 1, 2015)

I was online from 1pm to 4:30am working for both Lyft and Uber. Gross for the night = $250 for 15+ hours. Take out the 20% and rider fee = $184. take out $20 for gas = $164. If I may make a suggestion. It's Uber's/Lyft's right to compensate us what they want and it's our choice to work or not. If you don't like it; find a better paying job or..... What if we all band together and go on STRIKE and make a few reasonable demands? I'm curious to hear what your top demand would be. Once we can get a list together of "reasonable" demands, let's all agree to strike on the same day. It doesn't need to be any significant day, just a day that sends Uber/Lyft a message that we are organized and have the power to shut them down - There is force in numbers but we have to be unified, organized and reasonable. I would like to see the following changes. I want the ability to reject fares that are less than a specified dollar amount or not less than $6 (Net to me). Also, like lyft, when I arrive, I want to be compensated for my time while I am waiting for a rider. It would be nice for the rider to be notified once the driver arrives that the meter will start in 60 seconds. If we drive more than 2 miles or 4 minutes to pick up a rider and the rider cancels, there should be a rider cancelation fee. 4 min of lost driving time is almost $6 in lost income. If that happens once every hour for 8 hours, that costs the driver $58 in lost driving time.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

OC-Lyft&Uber Driver said:


> I was online from 1pm to 4:30am working for both Lyft and Uber. Gross for the night = $250 for 15+ hours. Take out the 20% and rider fee = $184. take out $20 for gas = $164. If I may make a suggestion. It's Uber's/Lyft's right to compensate us what they want and it's our choice to work or not. If you don't like it; find a better paying job or..... What if we all band together and go on STRIKE and make a few reasonable demands? I'm curious to hear what your top demand would be. Once we can get a list together of "reasonable" demands, let's all agree to strike on the same day. It doesn't need to be any significant day, just a day that sends Uber/Lyft a message that we are organized and have the power to shut them down - There is force in numbers but we have to be unified, organized and reasonable. I would like to see the following changes. I want the ability to reject fares that are less than a specified dollar amount or not less than $6 (Net to me). Also, like lyft, when I arrive, I want to be compensated for my time while I am waiting for a rider. It would be nice for the rider to be notified once the driver arrives that the meter will start in 60 seconds. If we drive more than 2 miles or 4 minutes to pick up a rider and the rider cancels, there should be a rider cancelation fee. 4 min of lost driving time is almost $6 in lost income. If that happens once every hour for 8 hours, that costs the driver $58 in lost driving time.


I am in on that suggestion!!


----------



## Tray61nine (Jan 11, 2015)

That was the good old days... work 3 nights and bank over a 1000 after the 20 percent.....


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

OC-Lyft&Uber Driver said:


> If I may make a suggestion. It's Uber's/Lyft's right to compensate us what they want and it's our choice to work or not. If you don't like it; find a better paying job or..... What if we all band together and go on STRIKE and make a few reasonable demands? I'm curious to hear what your top demand would be. Once we can get a list together of "reasonable" demands, let's all agree to strike on the same day. It doesn't need to be any significant day, just a day that sends Uber/Lyft a message that we are organized and have the power to shut them down - There is force in numbers but we have to be unified, organized and reasonable.


If drivers actually got organized enough to "strike", I, as Travis, would de-activate 50% of the "strikers" permanently, then fill out the rest of the driving force with new drivers. The remaining drivers would make bank for a month or two, then business would be back to normal.

We are ants, my friend. Ants with a dollar sign attached.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

The_Nerd said:


> If drivers actually got organized enough to "strike", I, as Travis, would de-activate 50% of the "strikers" permanently, then fill out the rest of the driving force with new drivers. The remaining drivers would make bank for a month or two, then business would be back to normal.
> 
> We are ants, my friend. Ants with a dollar sign attached.


First, They cannot fire us. as we are independent contractors. 
That is the only upside to doing this ! 
we work when we want to.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> In LA. Even had one 11x that was $250 for like 15 minutes.
> 
> Tonight so far I've grossed about $40 total.


According to Uber you are raking it in, you need to slow down a bit


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

Nooa said:


> First, They cannot fire us. as we are independent contractors.
> That is the only upside to doing this !
> we work when we want to.


Yeah, they can't "fire" us, but they can certainly "de-activate" us without cause.


----------

